# Monitor LCD TFT no da imagen solo prende y cambia de colores



## solaresmty (Jun 29, 2010)

buen dia soy nuevo en ete for y soy estudiante de electronica apencas comenzando mis estudios y tenia esta duda ya que todabia no estoy tan avanzado en electronica queria ver si me podian ayudar con este monitor que tengo sin usar el monitor derepente dejo de funcionar si funcionaba bien pero de un dia para otro yano se vio la imagen solo lo prendo y el led de power se pone verde y la pantalla cambia de color primero el color blanco despues verde rojo azul y negro y asi se queda ya lo desarme y busque capacitores o resistores dañados y no se ve ninguno que este dañado ustedes que creen que me falto checar??
marca connect modelo smr14a tamaño 14.1"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Medir las tensiones de la fuente de alimentación 

Saludos !


----------



## solaresmty (Jun 29, 2010)

entonces checo los transformadores e inductores que tiene la fuente de alimentacion? disculpen por esas preguntas pero soy estudiante y ahora no puedo consultar a mi maestro ya que estoy de vacaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

No no , las tensiones de salida de la fuente.


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 22, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , las tensiones de salida de la fuente.



ya chece el voltaje de salida de la fuente de alimentacion y me sale 0.1mV lo cheque con el multimetro digital en voltaje directo y en paralelo en la salida de la fuente de alimentacion si y lo siento por no responder rapido ya que me acaba de llegar el multimetro que compre


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 22, 2010)

Raro... a que te refieres que salen colores.
el monitor que es TFT o de tubo

Revisaste el estado del conector, has probado de conectarlo a un portatil a ver que pasa..


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 22, 2010)

es un lcd ya lo conecte a mi ordenado y sigue igal cuando prendo el lcd en el ordenador se escucha que lo conecto y despues que lo desconecto y en la pantalla del lcd pdrende toda la pantalla en un color solido y cambia a otro color y asi se la pasa pero no me da señal de video


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 29, 2010)

????? algun otro valiente que me pueda ayudar?



tiopepe123 dijo:


> Raro... a que te refieres que salen colores.
> el monitor que es TFT o de tubo
> 
> Revisaste el estado del conector, has probado de conectarlo a un portatil a ver que pasa..



si mira contecto el cable de video a mi tarjeta de video conecto el cable de corriente al monitor lo prendo y prende la lampara del lcd y despues prende toda la pantalla en rojo despues se cambia a color azul toda la pantalla despues verde toda la pantalla y asi se la pasa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2010)

¿Lo probaste en *OTRA* computadora?

Saludos !


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Lo probaste en *OTRA* computadora?
> 
> Saludos !



si de hecho en la primer computadora que se probo funcionaba bien y derepenye dio ese problema y me lo traje a mi casa para checarlo en la mia y tampoco funciono


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2010)

Y si por ejemplo le das al menu ¿nada sale?

Saludos !


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si por ejemplo le das al menu ¿nada sale?
> 
> Saludos !



el unico que responde es el de power los demas no funcionan


----------



## dish (May 31, 2011)

de acuerdo a los sintomas que mencionas, el problema pudiaera estar en el microprocesar de video o bga
seria bueno en el caso que pudieras que le des una resoldada con pistola de calor a toda la tarjeta de video..


----------



## solaresmty (May 31, 2011)

dish dijo:


> de acuerdo a los sintomas que mencionas, el problema pudiaera estar en el microprocesar de video o bga
> seria bueno en el caso que pudieras que le des una resoldada con pistola de calor a toda la tarjeta de video..



recalentar la tarjeta video del monitor????
porque la tarjeta de video de mi pc si funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2011)

solaresmty dijo:


> ya chece el voltaje de salida de la fuente de alimentacion y me sale 0.1mV lo cheque con el multimetro digital en voltaje directo y en paralelo en la salida de la fuente de alimentacion si y lo siento por no responder rapido ya que me acaba de llegar el multimetro que compre


 

Me pones unas fotos de donde mediste esa tensión


----------

